# Windows Media Center Extender



## pitchford (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd pay to have media center extender software added to my S3. The XBOX 360 is flawless, but I hate how loud it is.

That is all.


----------



## shinnl (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd love to see Tivo support any kind of streaming. I do not like having to copy the file back to my Tivo in order to watch it (I know I can begin watching it soon after it starts). Not to mention the current UI for such does not work very well if you have more than a few dozen video files.


----------

